# Lowered '95 M3



## Todd (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey guys, 
I just purchased a '95 M3 with 44k miles and this site has helped me quite a bit. My car has bilstein shocks and aftermarket springs(I don't know which ones) but it looks like it's been lowered about 2inches. The front lip of the spoiler is 5.5 inches from the ground. 
*Is anyone out there driving a lowered M3 through the winter? What is the best tire set up, I have an extra set of stock 17'' rims. I think I'm going to have to raise the car but I hate to because it handles sooooo nice right now, although all my cavities are falling out every time I hit a bump and I'm scared the snow will damage the car.
*I also keep getting "check coolant level" warnings, but I can't tell where it's leaking from, it seems like the reservoir tank drops to a certain level and then stays there until I fill it back to the fill line, it then leaks again and I'll see coolant splash marks on the engine. Is that consistent with the radiator neck leaking that I keep reading about and does this mean I'm going to have to replace my whole radiator?
-Thanks,
Todd


----------

